# EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten
Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?​**Nachfrage bei und Antworten der Verbände*​
*Die EU gibt vor, die Mitgliedsländer müssen dann in nationales Recht umsetzen. So auch bei der Verordnung zur Bekämpfung invasiver Arten in der EU. Bereits 2015 berichteten wir darüber. Die Anhörungsfrist der Bundesregierung lief am 20.11. 2017 ab. Genügend Zeit also für Verbände, tätig zu werden. Daher haben wir die für Angler relevanten Verbände, den Deutschen Fischerei-Verband als Dachverband, sowie dessen Spartenverband, den DAFV, der da für organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer zuständig ist. Der DFV hat direkt und kompetent geantwortet.* 

*Das Problem*
Den Vereinen und bewirtschaftenden Landesverbänden des DAFV droht ja das Gleiche wie den Bewirtschaftern der Berufsfischerei. Grundsätzlich drohen hier auch Gefahren über eine Haftbarmachung der Bewirtschafter bei der Entfernung invasiver Arten, wenn die Umsetzung so kommt, wie von der Bundesregierung geplant. 

Wir berichteten dazu bereits:
BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......
VERORDNUNG (EU) Nr. 1143/2014 DES EUROPÄISCHEN PARLAMENTS UND DES RATES


Am 20. November 2017 lief nun die Anhörungsfrist ab:
https://www.anhoerungsportal.de/

Download Zusammenfassung 10_Länderspezifische Anlagen:
https://www.anhoerungsportal.de/pdf/Zusammenfassung10_Länderspezifische Anlagen_IAS.pdf

*Verbände tätig oder nicht? Anglerboard fragt*
Welche Bundes- und Landesverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, deren Vereine oder die selber als Gewässerbewirtschafter ja direkt betroffen sind, sich da eingebracht haben oder überhaupt davon wussten (wir habens ja mit Datum August 2015 WIRKLICH FRÜH GENUG gebracht), wissen wir nicht. 

Veröffentlichungen dazu habe ich keine gefunden, ob, was und wie sich der DAFV z. B. konkret positioniert oder will. 
Dass der DAFV Bescheid wusste, ist aber so ( letzter Absatz, war noch unter GF Freudenberg: http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...-ueber-invasive-arten-tagung-beim-forum-natur ).

In wie weit sich der DAFV einbrachte, wie da geschrieben, "weil man die Notwendigkeit sehe, in diesem Prozess kritisch mitzuwirken, um zu befürchtende nachteilige Regelungen für die Fischerei zu vermeiden", ist mir nicht bekannt..???

Ebensowenig weiss ich, wie der Dachverband des Spartenverbandes DAFV der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei da tätig wurde, der Deutsche Fischerei-Verband. Für den Bereich der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DFV ist ja leider der DAFV zuständig. 

Ob der DFV für die Berufsfischer, die ja als Bewirtschafter im Süßwasser die Problematik genauso haben wie die Angelvereine/Verbände als Bewirtschafter, also "in die Bresche" sprang, um etwas für seine Mitglieder zu erreichen, und wenn ja was, habe ich daher den DFV gefragt. 


Wahrscheinlich läufts am Ende wieder drauf raus, dass Angler wieder vieles schlucken bzw. zahlen müssen, weil Angel-Vereine als Bewirtschafter Vorgaben des Bundes über EU am Ende umsetzen oder für Einhaltung haften müssen, weil Verbände nicht, nicht rechtzeitig oder inkompetent tätig  waren. 

*Antworten*

*DAFV*
Dass der DAFV nun wieder nicht mal mehr antwortet, spricht Bände. Ob die überhaupt wissen, was da droht, lässt sich nicht sagen, da die einzige Veröffentlichung dazu ja noch vom alten Geschäftsführer Freudenberg stammt.

On sie die Frage nicht verstanden haben, ob sie nicht antworten wollen oder können, oder ob jetzt wiederum jegliche Antwort auf Fragen kritischer Medien wieder eingestellt wird, der lässt sich nicht nachvollziehen von mir.

*DFV*
Angler müssen froh sein, das wenigstens der Dachverband DFV die Gefahren sieht und etwas unternimmt, wenn der Spartenverband DAFV sich nicht äußert und augenscheinlich auch konkret nichts unternommen hat, um Angler oder das Angeln zu schützen.

Wie üblich antwortet der DFV auf Presseanfragen fristgerecht und kompetent. 
Und natürlich ist der DFV da tätig für die Bereiche, in denen er Verantwortung trägt, ist in Gesprächen mit Ministerien und EU und da anwesend bei den wichtigen Terminen.

Nach meinen Informationen hat der Spartenverband DAFV auch nicht beim augenscheinlich sich sowohl im Bilde befindlichen wie politisch aktiven Dachverband DFV um Information oder Hilfe gebeten.

*Landesverbände?*
Das alles betrifft ja auch Landesverbände. Die sich alle bei der schriftlichen Anhörung hätten einbringen können. Jeder Angler kann ja über seinen Verein (die am Ende als Bewirtschafter alles ausbaden müssen) bei seinem Landesverband nachfragen, ob dieser da tätig war. 

Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen ist da laut meinen Informationen sowohl mit den niedersächsischen Binnenfischern in Kontakt zum Thema, wie er auch selber die Möglichkeit zur schriftlichen Anhörung wahrgenommen hat (Telefonat).

Im Anhang die Mails mit den Fragen wie mit der Antwort des DFV, sowie die Fragen an den DAFV (ohne jede Antwort/Rückmeldung)

Thomas Finkbeiner

Anhang

*Schreiben an DFV *


> Sehr geehrter Herr Präsident Ortel, lieber Holger,
> sehr geehrter Herr Dr. Breckling,
> 
> 
> ...



*Antwort DFV*


> 1.:
> *Welche genauen Forderungen, Anregungen oder Anmerkungen hat der DFV zu diesem Thema erstellt?*
> Wir haben die Stellungnahmen des DFV und des VDBA bereits übermittelt.
> 
> ...




*Schreiben an DAFV:*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> da der DAFV selber veröffentlicht hat, dass er im Zusammenhang mit der EU-Verordnung zu den invasiven Arten tätig werden muss, um nachteilige Folgen für das Angeln zu vermeiden, wollte ich gerne höflichst nachfragen, was denn nun der DAFV konkret unternommen hat in dieser Sache.
> ...



*Antwort DAVF*


> ............................................




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?*

Nachdem der DAFV ja nun ein paarmal geantwortet hatte, scheint ab jetzt  Öffentlichkeitsarbeit oder Beantworten von Fragen wieder komplett aus zu fallen.

Ob es daran lag, dass die nicht mal die Frage verstanden haben, oder daran, dass sie keine Ahnung oder keine Antwort haben oder ob sonstige Gründe vorliegen, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Darauf hinweisen, wie kompetent und umgehend der DFV geantwortet hat und dass von seinem für bewirtschaftende Vereine zuständigen Spartenverband DAFV gar nix kam, möchte ich allerdings hiermit schon noch mal..


----------



## Deep Down (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?*

Die bereiten sich sicherlich beim DAFV auf einen Weihnachtslauf vor! Da müssen andere Sachen eben liegen bleiben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?*

Du spielst darauf an??

DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....


https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328637


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?*

Davon ab ist es schon bezeichnend, wie wenig sich Landesverbände und auch Vereine, die das alles als Bewirtschafter treffen kann, damit auseinander setzen.

Die werden wieder kommen (Angelverbote Natura2000 etc.) wenn alles dann zu spät, denn ausser dem AVN hat wohl niemand Stellungnahme eingereicht.

Informiert wurden die Vereine wohl auch nicht von den LV, werde über den Vorgang als solchen, noch darüber, dass die LV nix unternehmen


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?*

Hallo,
 ich glaube einfach, dass das Problem bei den meisten Verbänden/Vereinen/Vorständen nicht als solches erkannt wird. Es handelt sich bis dato meist um Verordnungen in „Politiker Sprech“, welches von dem gemeinen Angler weder wahrgenommen, geschweige denn verstanden wird. Genau hier müsste man jedoch ansetzten: Die Bedeutung von invasiven Arten in unseren Gewässern müsste man auf einfache Sätze runterbrechen und mit plakativen Beispielen unterstreichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?*

Wir haben unseren Job gemacht und berichteten bereits 2015:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir berichteten dazu bereits:
> BNatG : Und wieder droht Anglern und Vereinen was......



Wenn Vereine und Verbände ihren Job nicht machen, ist das schade.

Wenn die dennoch weiter bezahlt werden, wird sich aber nichts ändern.

Bezeichnend, dass es wieder der Anglerverband Niedersachsen war, der da aktiv wurde...

Der Rest???


----------



## gründler (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich glaube einfach, dass das Problem bei den meisten Verbänden/Vereinen/Vorständen nicht als solches erkannt wird. Es handelt sich bis dato meist um Verordnungen in „Politiker Sprech“, *welches von dem gemeinen Angler weder wahrgenommen, geschweige denn verstanden wird.*




Wenn dann zb nächstes Jahr steht,kein Zander,kein Hecht,kein Schleien,kein Brassen,kein Plötzen...Besatz mehr erlaubt,werden auch die letzten begreifen was da gemeint ist.....

Wie lange das kleine bis mittlere Vereine auffangen können bezw. die Türen zu machen müssen sehen wa ja dann.....


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir haben unseren Job gemacht und berichteten bereits 2015:
> 
> 
> Wenn Vereine und Verbände ihren Job nicht machen, ist das schade.
> ...


Ja Thomas, das ist mir bewusst. Finde auch gut, wie engagiert du bist. #6
Aber wie heisst es so schön: "steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein". Man kann  nicht oft genug sagen, dass ein Sonnenbarsch toll im Wohnzimmer-Aquarium  aussieht. Ebenfalls machen sich Stör und Schildkröte ganz hervorragend  im Gartenteich, haben aber in unseren heimischen Gewässern nix zu suchen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?*



horst&monika schrieb:


> Ja Thomas, das ist mir bewusst. Finde auch gut, wie engagiert du bist. #6.


danke...


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: EU-Verordnung zu invasiven Arten: Welche Gefahren drohen Angelvereinen?*

und für alle, die es interessiert, hier der Link zum BfN - "Schwarze Liste invasiver Arten in Deutschland und Österreich".

Ist allerdings von 2010.


----------

